# Help me identify this Fossil watch



## aussiejake

Hi, new member, looking to gradually get into the watch wearing world. For starters, can anyone recognise/link/tell me the model of this Fossil watch? Can't find it on there website.

Original strap: 









With nato straps:

























Thanks for the help.


----------



## aussiejake

No ideas guys?


----------



## wuyeah

It would be wise for a starter to go with a Seiko SKX007 and fit whatever NATO/Zulu strap you have in mind.


----------



## Roller.959

I have seen this watch before, but I do not knoe the model #. Fossil pumps out so many watches and variations that it can be tough to track down. I will say it looks a bit big for the wrist it is on. Bit as in a big bit. ;-)

Good Luck!


----------



## StufflerMike

Moved to Fashion Watches. Fossil floods the market with new models year by year. Tough task though to identify.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

They have a whole new series with the pocketwatch conversion strap look what about it? its a 3 hand quartz whats to ID?


----------



## aussiejake

Michael G. Curry said:


> They have a whole new series with the pocketwatch conversion strap look what about it? its a 3 hand quartz whats to ID?


Where to buy or a model number for starters..



wuyeah said:


> It would be wise for a starter to go with a Seiko SKX007 and fit whatever NATO/Zulu strap you have in mind.


Not a fan of the SKX007.


----------



## J.D.B.

They generally have a model number on the back, which can then be Googled. As mentioned, they have a tremendous number of lines and variations.

Josh


----------



## Protest

Try taking a pic to a Fossil store and see if they can find a model name or number for you.


----------



## AntBoss

take picture of back cover. or look for a # starting with 2 letters and 4 numbers. fossil f2 usually start with ES , fossil blue will be AM.........


----------



## AntBoss

looks like a model from fossil blue. closest ive found is the am-4320


----------



## cRookie

As a Fossil fan, I can tell that's a JR 1193. The nato one I don't think it's a model on its own, and looks more like the same watch with a CH 2612 / FS 4529 band. You can search for different variations starting with JR 1191. 

If this helped, check my posts to see if you can help me also please.


----------

